# coffee_forums: Big warm welcome to @bellabarista who has come onboard as a site adver



## Tweet Bot (Dec 26, 2008)

coffee_forums: Big warm welcome to @bellabarista who has come onboard as a site advertiser.Check out their range at http://t.co/bKRu76dEfp

More...

Follow Coffee Forums UK on Twitter @coffee_forums


----------

